# CHATROOM QUIZ TOURNAMENT!



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*There are SIX quizzes in the CHATROOM tournament*
*First Three Quiz Dates:*
*Tuesday 15th November*
*8.30pm START*
*Tuesday 29th November*
*8.30pm START*
*Tuesday 13th December*
*8.30pm START*
*PRIZES TO BE WON:*
*Overall Winner*
*Two Runners Up*
*Highest Score in individual quiz*
*Spot Prizes* 
*Free to Enter!* 
*You don't have to commit to all six quizzes, but the more you enter the more chance you have of winning a prize!*


----------

